# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  НС Прогород-это надежно?

## wicki

Привет! Вот прочла, что на Рамблере теперь новые карты от «Прогорода» 
( http://www.ixbt.com/news/all/index.shtml?14/16/60 ).
И уж очень все это нахваливают. А моему отцу сейчас как раз нужно приобретать новый навигатор, вот он и просил узнать насколько эти карты надежны, стоит ли  приобретать эту программу для навигатора или это очередной рекламный развод? Кто что может посоветовать по поводу этой программы «Прогород»? Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## alfa123

Привет, можно скачать программу с сайта http://www.pro-gorod.ru/download бесплатно. Полнофункциональная версия на 30 дней. Попробуешь и решишь для себя надо или нет =).
Если понравиться, каждый месяц можно отправлять треки к ним на сайт с помощью программы PROtrack тем самым продлевая бесплатный период использования программы.

----------

